
Scientists vs. politicians: the reality check for ‘warp speed’ vaccine research - samizdis
https://www.ft.com/content/1467b1da-28a5-47d4-a5e2-a6f4b68484c3
======
samizdis
>“I don’t want to be a Debbie Downer but let’s be clear: to get a vaccine by
2021 would be like drawing multiple inside straights in a row, to use a poker
analogy,” Dr Bach* says.

* Peter Bach, director of the Center for Health Policy and Outcomes at Memorial Sloan Kettering.

